# Plex - The ULTIMATE in home theater



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Hm, ok for the regular Home User, but not for me.

Plex doesn't stream .iso, .mkv or DVD/Blu-ray Folders.
No 4K streaming.
I rip UHD Blu-Rays on to my NAS, and Plex doesn't know what to do with it.

I'll stay with Dune HD or Zidoo X9 or X10.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I stream MKVs from my Plex server all the time. Now, ISOs Plex probably can't handle.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Alright, @huesmann, didn't know that.
Still, Plex is way too limited, even on the paid version, no DTS Audio, no Dolby Atmos and it looks like it is dying a slow death:

https://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/plex-new-desktop-app/

You Folks better look into Kodi:

https://kodi.tv

:vs_cool:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have and love Plex. I also use it for OTA DVR.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

One thing I wish Plex had that I can do in VLC is increase playback speed. There may be some workaround hacks on a computer or tablet, but I usually Plex on our Fire Stick, so...


----------



## Dn25 (Sep 22, 2020)

Plex is really great


----------

